# Solved: making a modem/router into a repeater



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have been forced to change broadband suppliers and as part of the deal - they are supplying a wireless modem/router to be used.
I want to continue to use my d-link604+ as that router has 4 lan connections whcih i currently use three.

I have poor signal strength at the back of the house and i would like to use the new actiontec router as a repeater elsewhere in the house.

Is this possible and if so, how could I configure the new Actiontec GT701-WG wireless router/modem to be a repeater?? (it has 1 USB amd 1 LAN connection

thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks johnwill

anyway to do it wirelessly with out connecting a cable between the devices?


----------



## hoang201 (Jan 12, 1999)

johnwill said:


> Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.
> 
> Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.
> 
> ...


But why when I hook up my together, by use the line from the 1st router to the Wan port in 2nd one and not disable DHCP on the 2nd one and it's still work? may be because I set my DHCP for the 1st one as 192.168.0.25 and my submask as 255.255.255.128 ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

etaf said:


> Thanks johnwill
> 
> anyway to do it wirelessly with out connecting a cable between the devices?


Nope, routers don't talk to each other wirelessly, that's how they get you to buy the more expensive other equipment, like the WAP.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks - i'll look into the cable option


----------

